# Elizabeth new user questions



## Paul_from_Oz (Sep 10, 2020)

I've just taken delivery of my Elizabeth, having been using a Sunbeam EM6910 for the previous 14-odd years. Now, of course, I have to unlearn all my old tricks and motor memory as I become acquainted with the new kit.

Steaming has been an eye-opener, but my main stumbling block so far - admittedly after just a morning of experimenting - is fast pours.

I have fresh beans from a local roaster. I am using the stock "double" filter basket at present. My grinder is a Macap M2M which I have kept clean and the burrs zero'd. As per Dave Corbey's review and recommendation, I have started with a 16g dose. However, I am reaching the minimum grind range of my grinder and the pour is still too fast. (I suspect part of the issue is a peculiarity of the actual bean blend/roast as I also needed a finer grind with the beans on my previous set-up).

The other thing I found was that in reducing the grind, there came point where the puck started to stick to the shower screen. I therefore wondered if 16g might be a bit under-dosed in the standard basket.

So with all that said, I'm interested to know what dosages others are using, and any other tips for getting coffee nicely dialled in for this machine.


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

Paul_from_Oz said:


> I've just taken delivery of my Elizabeth, having been using a Sunbeam EM6910 for the previous 14-odd years. Now, of course, I have to unlearn all my old tricks and motor memory as I become acquainted with the new kit.
> 
> Steaming has been an eye-opener, but my main stumbling block so far - admittedly after just a morning of experimenting - is fast pours.
> 
> ...


 I am dosing at 18g. I started with fast pours. I ground finer on my Niche than I initially anticipated. How hard are you tamping.

As I practiced more, my puck preparation has got better, and my pours are all 18g in about 40g out in about 35 seconds, with the pressure about 9 to 10 bar


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I may consider these two things:

start learning process without preinfusion

lower your brew pressure.

Good luck, Eliabeth is a very nice machine.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

It would be better if we kept Elizabeth's info on its own thread for the sake of future reference.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53045-new-upgraded-lelit-on-the-block-elizabeth/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=755911&embedComment=755911&embedDo=findComment#comment-755911

As for your questions: I'll answer in its main thread. 👍 - one of them already answered there (stuck pucks).


----------



## Paul_from_Oz (Sep 10, 2020)

Cheers. Happy to continue the conversation in the main thread!


----------

